# Job offer in Malaysia (Kuala Lumpur)



## kazuo (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi all,

im located in Germany and currently working here for a kinda big Company. I`ve received a Job offer to work in Malaysia (Kuala Lumpur) for the same Company but with an malasian Contract (basically a 1 way ticket to Malaysia). 
Right now im working in a Service Desk for the advanced support. If im willing to move ill become a trainer for the servicedesk (basically a better job).
My question in general is, how much can i afford for this job. As the german Loan is higher compared to the malaysian one. Would it be realistic to say that i want at least the same ammount im getting here ?
Is there any Internet site or User in here who could help me as i have no clue how much i should request to get.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mikesilvia (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello Kazuo, 

My wife is Malaysian, my sons where born there and I lived their for a while. We now live in Karlsruhe Germany. The answer to your question depends on your expectations and goals. My answer would be a question to you....why would you want to relocate to Malaysia for less? 

Best Regards

Mike


----------

